# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Все ли учёные доблестно идут в ад? любая наука - ведёт в ад?

## Екатерина Мирная

> Ученые доблестно идут в ад 
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада: Разумный человек воспользуется хорошим советом, но мошенник никогда этого не сделает. Есть рассказ о великом поэте по имени Калидас, который был к тому же великим мошенником. Однажды Калидас сидел на ветке дерева и пилил ее. Проходивший мимо человек спросил его: «Зачем ты пилишь этот сук? Ведь ты свалишься». Калидас ответил: «Нет, нет, не свалюсь». Он продолжал пилить сук и упал. Затем он догнал того человека и спросил: «Как ты узнал, что я могу свалиться?» 
> 
> Отсюда можно сделать вывод, что он был мошенником, потому что не слушал добрых советов. Из-за своего так называемого научного прогресса ученые идут в ад. Но они не слушают, когда им это говорят, и потому они мошенники. Мошенники постоянно строят планы, видят, как они терпят крах, и снова строят очередной план. Этот план тоже рушится, и они строят следующий. Но когда мы пытаемся объяснить им, что все их материалистические планы потерпят неудачу, они отказываются слушать. Негодяи. Мошенник постоянно пережевывает жеванное. Дома, на улице, в ночном клубе, в театре — где бы он ни находился, его единственное наслаждение — секс в разных его проявлениях. 
> 
> Ученик: Шрила Прабхупада, можно даже сказать, что это своего рода доблесть. 
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада: Да, сказать можно что угодно, но *эта доблесть — их бессовестность. Они доблестно идут в ад, вот и все*. Как-то один человек преследовал другого. Преследователь спросил: «Почему ты убегаешь? Ты что, меня боишься?» Тот ответил: «Я тебя не боюсь. Но отчего бы мне не бежать? Чего ради я должен останавливаться?» Закоренелый материалист так же храбро идет в ад. «Почему я должен прекратить грешить? — говорит он. — Я храбро встречу любые последствия». 
> ...


бывает ли наука, которая не ведёт в ад? если нам приходится иметь дело с наукой - нам придётся пройти через ад?
все оли учёные такие уж бессовестные? все ли они идут в ад? о ком речь? как отличить кто идёт в ад из них а кто нет? оскверняют ли они таким образом те науки, с которыми они соприкасаются? и что делать, если нужно иметь дело с такими людьми и такми науками которые как ад?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> бывает ли наука, которая не ведёт в ад? если нам приходится иметь дело с наукой - нам придётся пройти через ад?
> все оли учёные такие уж бессовестные? все ли они идут в ад? о ком речь? как отличить кто идёт в ад из них а кто нет? оскверняют ли они таким образом те науки, с которыми они соприкасаются? и что делать, если нужно иметь дело с такими людьми и такми науками которые как ад?


науки реально имеют некоторые ограниченные области познания. Проблема в том, что многие ученые изучив что-то переполняются представлениями, что они теперь много знают и, например, не нуждаются, в вере в Бога и Его познании, развитии своих взаимоотношений с Богом. Они убеждают себя и других в иллюзорности Бога и глупости верующих. Этим они сбивают с толку многих простодушных людей, оправдывая безбожие и греховность, потакая чувственным наслаждением и т.д. Всё это, конечно очень плохо. В то же время среди ученых есть и искренние честные люди, верящие в Бога и серьёзно занимающиеся духовной практикой.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

поэтому в ад ведёт не просто сама по себе наука, а материалистические представления, которые возникают среди многих её представителей, что создает ошибочные и греховные последствия для многих современных людей. В этой связи существуют серьезные духовные проблемы с современной наукой.

----------


## Александр Н

Дело не в науке, а в ее применении.

----------

